# Würde wieder mal gerne einsteigen aber ...



## dmxcom (13. Februar 2014)

*Würde wieder mal gerne einsteigen aber ...*

Ich habe WoW seit der Beta damals gespielt und hatte so Mitte Catacylsm aufgehört.
Als Ich jetzt mal wieder reinschnuppern wollte, ist mir aufgefallen das mein Account wohl nach all dieser Zeit trotz Authenticator gehackt wurde.
Mein Charakter wurde auf nen FR Server getranst etc.
Nachdem Ticket Wirrwarr bei Bilzzard wurde mir mein Mage wieder auf meinem Alten Server hergestellt.
Allerdings nackt und ohne all die Tollen Items die Ich nach all den Jahren gesammelt hatte. Unter anderem Atiesh (<3) sowie beinahe alle T Sets meines Mages.
Viel von meiner WoW Faszination ist daher gekommen, das Ich über eine lange Zeit hinweg Arbeit, Liebe und Herzblut in den Charakter stecken konnte. Darauf war Ich immer etwas Stolz.
Und Jetzt ? Soll ich etwas ganz Nackt quasi bei 0, wie ein Schiffbrüchiger in Wow anfangen ? So quasi als hätte Ich niemals gespielt ? Ich glaube nicht das Ich das durchziehen kann 
Das beste war ja die Antwort vom GM: "NA da hast du ja Glück gehabt das sie den Diablo 3 Account nicht angefasst haben" WTF ????

Was denkt ihr dazu ?
lg
Thomas


----------



## Trefoil80 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Würde wieder mal gerne einsteigen aber ...*

Würde aus der Ferne sagen: Selbst schuld.

- Starkes Passwort mit vernünftiger Länge (mindestens 10 Zeichen) sowie Sonderzeichen benutzt?
- WOW-Passwort bei anderen Diensten (eMail-Adresse, Foren) ebenfalls benutzt? Wenn ja: Schlecht.
- Virenscanner und andere wichtige Systemsoftware (Windows, Flash, Java, Adobe Reader) ebenfalls ständig aktuell gehalten?


----------



## dmxcom (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Würde wieder mal gerne einsteigen aber ...*

Danke für dein Sicherheitsrelevantes Feedback, bin selbst Fi/Si und keines meiner anderen Spiel Accounts wurde jemals gehackt. 
Auch weine Ich nicht darüber das es möglich ist einen Account der benutzt wird um Diablo 3 zu spielen, in der gleichen Zeit trotz Authenticator zu hacken.

Es ging mir eigtl. um etwas anderes in meinem Beitrag


----------



## Arino (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Würde wieder mal gerne einsteigen aber ...*

Und wie soll man dir jetzt helfen? 
Ist zwar schade für deinen Account, aber helfen kann man dir hier sicher nicht


----------



## dmxcom (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Würde wieder mal gerne einsteigen aber ...*

Ich glaube mein Satzbau ist fürn Arsch.

Bin mittlerweile knapp 32 und intelligent genug mich nicht über das gehacke aufzuregen. Sind doch hier nicht im Blizzard Forum 

*Meine Frage war: Würdet Ihr mit einem gehackten quasi "leeren" Account nochmal anfangen zu spielen (wenn Ihr so auf alte Sachen steht wie Ich) oder es dann doch bleiben lassen ?*


----------



## drebbin (13. Februar 2014)

Ich würde bestimmt eher auf nem privatem Server anfangen der den bereits ausgeschöpften content bietet und dann dort auf alten stand versuchen zu kommen.


----------



## DarkMo (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Würde wieder mal gerne einsteigen aber ...*

hmm, also realistisch betrachtet: das alte zeug is doch en nix mehr wert ^^ sobald du ins "neue" gebiet kommst (also das nächst höhere, was dein char noch ned kannte), sind die grünen "trash" items schon besser/gleichwertig wie die tollen alten T-sets *g* also von daher würd ich mir keinerlei sorgen machen. bleibt nur die frage, wie man nackt erstmal genug mobs klatschen kann, dass man wenigstens nen grundstock an items zusammen hat >< aber: sieh es doch als herausforderung an 

idealistisch betrachtet: großer bockmist. mir sind damals durch sowas meine ganzen ersparnisse flöten gegangen. 3000 gold! drei tausend! ^^ das war schon im nächsten adon nur noch peanuts und heute is sicher alles unter ner mille taschengeld oder so. kA ^^ aber das hatte mich lustmäßig schon etwas gekippt.

viel "beängstigender" fände ich allerdings die ganzen spieldynamischen änderungen. also skill system und wer weis, was da noch alles versaubeutelt wurde. wenn dir das eher egal is bzw du gut genug drüber informiert bist, dass dir das keine sorgen bereitet, bleibt dir nur die frage: wage ich die herausforderung oder traure ich lieber alten, nur für mich wertvollen items nach.

meine interpretation ^^


----------



## dmxcom (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Würde wieder mal gerne einsteigen aber ...*

Hmm denke nicht das, das Leveln schwierig wird. Habe von Blizzard einige tolle Blaue Items bekommen 

Und ja, irgendwie trauere Ich den alten Sachen nach. Also das meiste war aus BC und Classic. Mit nem tollen alten T-Set Style und Atiesh rumlaufen hat mir immer sehr viel bedeutet :/


----------



## Arino (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Würde wieder mal gerne einsteigen aber ...*

Da es sich um WoW handelt eher nicht  ist leider eine etwas stark subjektive Meinung aber ich hab nach einiger Zeit auch mal die 10 Tage testversion vom Pandading gespielt und kam überhaupt nicht mehr zu recht. Da hat mich unter anderem Guild Wars 2 zu sehr verwöhnt  (Interfacetechnisch)


----------



## Hänschen (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Würde wieder mal gerne einsteigen aber ...*

Du kannst locker wieder einsteigen, Equip kriegst du leicht und schnell - zum Questen reicht das und auf Maximalstufe gehst du Instanzen und LFR und fertig.

 Du kannst dir auch etwas Gold borgen oder schenken lassen kein Problem weil Gold eh inflationiert ist.


----------



## Joselman (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Würde wieder mal gerne einsteigen aber ...*

Fang was anderes an. Aber nix von Blizzard! Mein D3 account wird min. einmal im Monat angegriffen.


----------



## dmxcom (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Würde wieder mal gerne einsteigen aber ...*



Joselman schrieb:


> Fang was anderes an. Aber nix von Blizzard! Mein D3 account wird min. einmal im Monat angegriffen.





> Würde aus der Ferne sagen: Selbst schuld.
> 
> - Starkes Passwort mit vernünftiger Länge (mindestens 10 Zeichen) sowie Sonderzeichen benutzt?
> - WOW-Passwort bei anderen Diensten (eMail-Adresse, Foren) ebenfalls benutzt? Wenn ja: Schlecht.
> - Virenscanner und andere wichtige Systemsoftware (Windows, Flash, Java, Adobe Reader) ebenfalls ständig aktuell gehalten?



 Spass am Rande.

Eigentlich wird mir schon überall davon abgeraten. Es soll ziemlich vercasualisiert sein, sei es vom Umfang/Komplexität oder auch dem Klassensystem.
Hmm Schade :/


----------



## Jor-El (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Würde wieder mal gerne einsteigen aber ...*

Naja, die T-Sets kann man sich ja locker selber wieder erfarmen.

Ich selber sehe WoW mittlerweile als Singleplayer Spiel.
Hab mir vor Weihnachten das letzte Addon für 5€ im Angebot gekauft. Hab dann Pandaria durchgequestet, Equip auf der zeitlosen Insel zusammen gesucht, alle Raids im LFR angesehen und gut.
Hat mir alles an sich sehr gut gefallen und war das Geld wert. Man muss sich nur im klaren sein, dass die Classic Zeiten vorbei sind.

Warte jetzt auf das neue Addon. Bis dahin schlummert mal wieder mein Account.


----------



## Cinnayum (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Würde wieder mal gerne einsteigen aber ...*

Außer, um in den Städten rumzuhängen taugt die alte Ausrüstung ja nicht mehr.

Es gibt mittlerweile soviele Styles und Mounts, dass dich mit deinen alten Sachen ohnehin niemand wahrnehmen würde. Atiesh ist so ein unscheinbarer Holzstab... Der ganze neue Kram leuchtet und blinkt und ist übergroß mit Kanten und Verzierungen.

Du solltest Dir überlegen, woraus du den Spaß ziehen willst.
Als ich aufgehört hatte, waren mir die Quests (nach dem 1. Durchlauf) nur noch eine Last. Die Dailies sind nervig und Instanzfarmen belohnt nicht, wie das ein modernes Spiel sollte.

Man bekommt nicht gutes Zeug, weil man sich gut angestellt hat, sondern weil man mit den richtigen Leuten irgendwo war und beim Würfeln Glück hatte.

Wenn du irgendwoher eine passende Community hast, die mit dir im Spiel Zeit verbringt, dann fang es wieder an. Aber einfach, um dort Zeit zu versumpfen, würde ich mir das nicht noch mal geben.


----------



## OLLIWOOD65 (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Würde wieder mal gerne einsteigen aber ...*

Wenn du ein paar Leute hast, die du auch wirklich kennst, macht es immer noch Bock mit den ein paar Instanzen zu machen.


----------



## infantri (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Würde wieder mal gerne einsteigen aber ...*

Hm gute frage eigentlich gibt es keinen besseren zeitpunkt wieder einzusteigen, denn gegen ende des addons bekommt man ja wieder allehand nach geworfen das man schnell wieder dabei ist.

Ich finds momentans ehr unterhaltsam es gibt ordentlich zu tun viele events raids ob lfr oder flex + massenhaft sachen für berufe die ein beschäftigen und style gear grp finden sich noch und nöcher also wäre dein zeugs schnell wieder da und falls du ein hordler spielst könnte ich dir sogar dabei helfen da man ja realm übergreifend zocken kann. 

Also nix wie on mit dir  

MFG


----------



## Hänschen (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Würde wieder mal gerne einsteigen aber ...*

WoW ist darauf ausgelegt, dass ein durch Gruppenzwang zusammengehaltener "eingeschworener Haufen" den "Endcontent" immer und immer wieder durchspielt.
 Also die wenigen Bosse immer wieder übt und irgendwann routinemäßig besiegt (auch immer wieder).

 Wenn du also das "Glück" hast so einem Haufen beitreten zu "dürfen" dann kannst du an diesem (zweifelhaften) Feierabend-Vergnügen teilnehmen - mindestens 3 mal die Woche versteht sich für mehrere Stunden.



 Wegen Blizzard allgemein: ich habe Hearthstone gespielt bis zu dem Punkt wo mich so ein Typ mit einem Ultra Deck fertigmachte und ich einen Kaufdruck jenseits von Gut und Böse verspürte. Da habe ich das Spiel (zum 2. und letzten Mal) deinstalliert und gut ist.
 Blizzard lieben es übrigens die Spieler für Kämpfe/Tötungen zu belohnen, mit Gold und Items etc. Beobachtet das mal, ihr werdet sehn wie das so läuft - ob das so richtig ist mag mal dahingestellt.


----------



## Verminaard (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Würde wieder mal gerne einsteigen aber ...*

Wenn du Lust hast dir die ganzen Veraenderungen und den ganzen neuen Content, den du bisher nicht kennst zu sehen, siehs dir an.
Ob du jetzt mit einem legendaeren Item rumrennst oder mit einem Holzschwert ist irgendwie total egal.
Atiesh wirst du wahrscheinlich nicht mehr zurueckbekommen. Den rest kann man sich relativ leicht wiederbesorgen.

Sieh es als Chance. Du hast ein komplett leeres Bankfach und hast nicht die Entscheidungsqual was du behaelst oder was du wegschmeisst wegen Platzmangel 
Wenn du noch eine kleine Community hinter dir hast, wirds sowieso einfacher wiedereinzusteigen.

Bist du aber wirklich einer, den das alte System sehr gut gefallen hat, wirst du wahrscheinlich mit all den Neuerungen kaum klar kommen.
War bei mir zumindest so. Der Content schnell durch. Die Verwunderung recht groß, wie sich das alles gewandelt hat.
Zumindest wurde ich einige Stunden unterhalten. Aber langzeitwert hat das fuer mich keinen gehabt.
Wenn dir WoW generell gefallen hat, sehenswert ist es natuerlich.


----------



## Sammelpass (3. März 2014)

Der eine Satz klang ein wenig traurig: man muss sich klar sein das classic und bc Zeiten vorbei sind  leider ist das wohl war! Auch gib spielte seit release bis cata und wenn man so darüber nachdenkt was sich alles geändert hat wird mir richtig demütig. Ja fast schon traurig. Ich vermisse es sehr! Nun gut das dazu. Hast du vielleich just auf einen neuen Char? Jetzt abgesehen von deinen Magier. Vielleicht bietet dir das erstmal eine alternative. Mir bot es unheimlich viel wieder neu anzufangen und die Gebiete zu sehen die sich im laufe der Zeit so sehr verändert haben. Ich war aber eher der pvpler von daher war es mir nicht so wichtig wie sich der endContent für pveler entwickelt. Ich denke ich werde auch mal wieder rein schauen zumindest bis teso. Denn wow hat mich jahrelang begleitet und so manche Nacht nicht schlafen lassen  Mfg


----------



## juligz (5. März 2014)

An die t-2 Sets kommt man aktuell wieder wenn man zu bc schon gespielt hat kosten 90g das Teil


----------



## Saschi1992 (9. März 2014)

*AW: Würde wieder mal gerne einsteigen aber ...*

Ich greif das Thema wieder auf lass das mit Wow zocken wennst alte Addons noch hast kannst ja auf P Servern wenn noch zocken macht immer noch mehr Spass als jetzt... Wow ist mehr zu nen Singleplayer Spiel mutiert und die Entwickler kriegen fast gar nichts mehr auf die Reihe. Aktuelle lage mit Mop manche Klassen hatten zu anfang Mop noch Spass gemacht. Dann wieder nur ein rumgebastele an Talenten und den Klassen. Aktuell seit 5.4 Hexer 90er Talente fast unbrauchbar geworden und wo ist bitte der Aoe Blutsauger hin weg -.- oder Jäger Bereitschaft komplett weg. Hätte man wenigstens bei MM und Sv beibehalten können. Aber so geht immer mehr der Spielspass flöten. Weiß eh das wenn warscheinlich noch schlimmer als jetzt schon ist werden kann zum nächsten Addon. Guter Rat Supportet nicht mehr Blizzard und haltet euch mittlerweile fern.


----------

